# us postal inspector



## Scooter (Sep 12, 2002)

I was wondering does anyone out there have some info that they can share??? I am very interested??? I have been recently offerred a position?? Im looking for good and bad info.

I have completed all the work with Secret Service as well and they state they are planning to hire me also in the near future they need to complete my backround.

Any info greatly appreciated!!!!!!!!!!![/b]


----------



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: us postal inspector*

I have been told from federal agents and US Postal Inspectors that it is one of the best Federal Law Enforcement job out there. I guess it realy depends on what you want to do. Sercret Service and US Postal Inspector are two different jobs.

If I were you I would try and speak with a few Inspectors and SS Special Agents put of the Boston offices to get the inside scoop on the jobs.


----------



## q5_po (Aug 23, 2002)

My cousin is a Postal Inspector. He says the job is "Dah BOMB!". If you have a choice between USPI ans USSS, take the Inspector job. USSS is a tough job to do and they are constantly on the go, no time for a personal life. As a Postal Inspector, you will be doing all law enforcement. With USSS you will be doing 50/50, LE/Protection. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2003)

USPS Inspector position all the way. Great pay on par with FBI and interesting work. 
C'mon now Kev you know they'd only have you licking stamps if you got on there. :lol:


----------



## mazz (Aug 5, 2002)

HousingCop said:


> USPS Inspector position all the way. Great pay on par with FBI and interesting work.
> C'mon now Kev you know they'd only have you licking stamps if you got on there. :lol:


I heard you have to put in three years before they will promote you to the Stamp Licking Division. :wl:


----------



## stubrie (May 1, 2002)

They get "built in" OT.
They get 25% added to their weekly pay as they are required to work over and above 40 hours.
Those guys work 50-60 hour work weeks and only get the 25%.
The mobility sucks too, welcome to YAZOO CITY MISSISSIPPI!!!!
Takes some time to get home, from my understanding, if you want federal, they are the way to go.
That dam stringent eye exam sinks the boat for me.
Good luck, those guys do EVERTHING.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

you guys should meet up for coffee some night on campus and share war stories :idea:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Mikey682 said:


> you guys should meet up for coffee some night on campus and share war stories :idea:


Mikey!
Get real dude! He's done it all, we're like insects to be crushed under his sandals.

P.O. Inspector is a good job, however, a percentage IS spent on surveilling the mail handlers from hidden areas.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 12, 2002)

Just want to thank you all for your insight on the position. I have been offered a position and have accepted it. The best part can u believe I was given a duty post of DIV. HQ BOSTON&lt; MA....thats right staying in beantown.


Very excited, academy starting first week of Sept!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks for all your input


scooter


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Congratulations, be sure to give your thoughts on the academy! :t:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2003)

:t: Congratulations


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Good louck bro


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

BEST OF LUCK MY FRIEND & STAY SAFE


----------

